# Jet Tall & Skinny Mold Co-op Group on FB



## dneruck (Nov 14, 2014)

I don't know if anyone has mentioned it before (or if this is the right place to post this) but there is a co-op going for Jet Tall and Skinny molds in the Jet Molds and More Co-op group on FB (there is also info in the Jen's Fragrance Oils Supply Group). They need to order 1000, probably less than 300 to go now. The price is 18.95 and the molds hold about 42oz of oils. 

Dimensions:10.5*2.5*4(L*W*H)

Orders are being placed here: http://www.bellasugaressentials.com


----------



## dneruck (Feb 17, 2015)

There is another co-op going for these molds. The price is now $22.95 though; 500 minimum.

See bellasugaressentials.com for more info.


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 17, 2015)

I ordered 3 of them on the 1st go round, they should be arriving this week  When they get here I'll be sure to post pics of the mold AND the soaps that I make with them so everyone can see what they look like!


----------



## dneruck (Feb 18, 2015)

I ordered 3 as well but mine will take a while to reach me. It's shipping international and it hasn't left yet. I'm trying to be patient


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 18, 2015)

dneruck said:


> I ordered 3 as well but mine will take a while to reach me. It's shipping international and it hasn't left yet. I'm trying to be patient



Oooh I feel for you! I was going crazy just being in the "large" box group! I think mine will ship out tomorrow so I'll have them Monday at the latest.


----------



## not_ally (Feb 18, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I just ordered one and thought of getting another.  I was just looking at the picture of the sample soap on the web site, it seems to have a slightly tapered edge (ie; marginally smaller at the bottom instead of being a perfect rectangle.)  When you get your molds, would you mind posting and advising if that is the case?  

You must be itching to get your hands on these suckers!  I think I am going to have to experiment with cardboard tall and skinnys in the meantime


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 18, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I just ordered one and thought of getting another.  I was just looking at the picture of the sample soap on the web site, it seems to have a slightly tapered edge (ie; marginally smaller at the bottom instead of being a perfect rectangle.)  When you get your molds, would you mind posting and advising if that is the case?
> 
> You must be itching to get your hands on these suckers!  I think I am going to have to experiment with cardboard tall and skinnys in the meantime



I will definitely share pictures as soon as they get here. I "think" that soap just looks wonky in the photo, I hope so anyway. I hate molds that bow!


----------



## dneruck (Feb 18, 2015)

RhondaJ said:


> Oooh I feel for you! I was going crazy just being in the "large" box group! I think mine will ship out tomorrow so I'll have them Monday at the latest.




I know right! I haven't gotten a shipping notification as yet (at least not the last time I checked). Stuff usually takes 10-14 days to get here but I've had some packages arrive in 7 so I'm hoping that's the case with this one. Hopefully the weather won't get in the way.


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 18, 2015)

dneruck said:


> I know right! I haven't gotten a shipping notification as yet (at least not the last time I checked). Stuff usually takes 10-14 days to get here but I've had some packages arrive in 7 so I'm hoping that's the case with this one. Hopefully the weather won't get in the way.



Tracking says I should have them FRIDAY 

Now, as long as the weather in the north east cooperates I should be one very happy soaper come Friday evening!!


----------



## not_ally (Feb 19, 2015)

Rhonda, if the width is important to you be sure to measure the mold, according to this thread on the dish forum they are a bit skinnier than originally advertised.  I am going to stick w/my order - although would have preferred the original size - but not sure if it makes a difference to you or others who ordered.

http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/185755-tall-skinny-mold-co-op/


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 19, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Rhonda, if the width is important to you be sure to measure the mold, according to this thread on the dish forum they are a bit skinnier than originally advertised.  I am going to stick w/my order - although would have preferred the original size - but not sure if it makes a difference to you or others who ordered.
> 
> http://www.thedishforum.com/forum/index.php?/topic/185755-tall-skinny-mold-co-op/



I saw that as well. I had wanted the 2.5" width, but I'm going to reserve judgement until I have them in hand and try them out. 1/4" doesn't seem like a big deal, but yet it is at times.


----------



## not_ally (Feb 19, 2015)

Exactly.  I am still looking forward to getting mine.  If it is not perfect for all uses, I figure I just have an excuse to get out my drill, give the dogs a chance to take cover, and try to make my own custom mold


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 19, 2015)

not_ally said:


> Exactly.  I am still looking forward to getting mine.  If it is not perfect for all uses, I figure I just have an excuse to get out my drill, give the dogs a chance to take cover, and try to make my own custom mold



Exactly!

In case you didn't see it yet...WSP is releasing a tall and skinny loaf as well. I think it's supposed to be live on site tomorrow? Dimensions aren't listed yet and there's no pic yet, but I've been stalking that site daily to see it as soon as it's live! Depending on the size, etc. I may get a few from them!


----------



## not_ally (Feb 19, 2015)

I see you are going to be a terrible influence on me   I am going to start stalking too.  Despite my threats to get out the drill, I am pretty bad w/tools, the world will be safer, and the doggies much happier, if I just buy one!


----------



## dneruck (Feb 19, 2015)

I don't mind the size difference. I just saw the WSP mold today too. I'll be stalking as well lol


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 19, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I see you are going to be a terrible influence on me  I am going to start stalking too. Despite my threats to get out the drill, I am pretty bad w/tools, the world will be safer, and the doggies much happier, if I just buy one!


 
Ooops :angel: I feel real bad about being a bad influence....BAHAHAHA! 

I'm fine with tools, I just HATE lining wooden molds, so if I can find silicone at a reasonable price in the sizes I want, then I'm going that direction lol

Looks like my T&S molds from the first round of this coop will be delivered today!!! WOOT!

Unfortunately I work until 10pm tonight and have to be back at work at 6am tomorrow so I won't get a chance to soap with them today....but I WILL knock out a batch as soon as I get home tomorrow afternoon and will promptly post pics!


----------



## kchaystack (Feb 20, 2015)

Um, I just got an email that my purchase was refunded...  but no reason why.


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 20, 2015)

kchaystack said:


> Um, I just got an email that my purchase was refunded...  but no reason why.



Because of the issues with mold size they decided to postpone and refund the 2nd round of the coop until they have things sorted with the manufacturer on size.

Originally the molds were said to be 2.5" wide, and it turned out they're 2.25" wide, this is an issue for some people so they're trying to sort all this out before doing the 2nd round


----------



## not_ally (Feb 20, 2015)

I got refunded, too.  B/t/w, I called WSP, they said the molds had not come in yet.  Also made some references to testing them in the lab before they listed them.  Could not give me the dimensions, said they would have to measure when they arrived.  Aargh, I want me some tall n skinny!  Looks I may have to take recourse to the drill after all.

I just realized I am a Mo' ho as well as a FO ho.  Sigh.


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 20, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I got refunded, too.  B/t/w, I called WSP, they said the molds had not come in yet.  Also made some references to testing them in the lab before they listed them.  Could not give me the dimensions, said they would have to measure when they arrived.  Aargh, I want me some tall n skinny!  Looks I may have to take recourse to the drill after all.
> 
> I just realized I am a Mo' ho as well as a FO ho.  Sigh.



I'm right there with ya being a Mo'ho lol

My Jet T&S came in today, I just got home from work and have to be back at 6am, soooooo no pics or soap tonight, but I'll be soaping with them by 2pm tomorrow afternoon and will have pics tomorrow evening for sure. 

I asked WSP as well and got the same answer, they don't know till they get them ::sigh::


----------



## Lbrown123 (Feb 20, 2015)

Just checked mine and refunded! Boo hoo! I am so sad!


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 23, 2015)

Ok here are the 3 soaps I did in my molds last night....I poured to a height of 3.5 inches and at cutting, each bar weighed in at roughly 5.5 oz, so not a bad size bar. Mind you, my cutter is set to cut 1 1/8" bars, not 1 inch, so they'll be slightly smaller if you cut at 1"

Overall I'm really happy with the molds. I was afraid they'd be "TOO" skinny, but I was really happy with the way they came out  In fact, I ordered 2 more yesterday....ones that were never claimed or the buyer changed their mind on 

My photography skills are lacking, but anywho here they are  They're not cleaned up, but you get the idea!


----------



## minipops (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for the review, I am still waiting for mine to come.  Love the color of the soap, especially love the yellow and green color one.


----------



## not_ally (Feb 24, 2015)

So excited for you!  I just ordered the T&S from American Soaping Supplies since they are on sale, so will HAVE to restrain myself.  Although it is good to know that the WSP ones will be around - once they get here, now they say to check back tomorrow - and are cheap if an alternative is needed.

Rhonda, the soaps are beautiful.  Does is the last one a CP MP mix?  If so, how did you do it?  If not, what did you use for the colors?  I really like them.


----------



## abc (Feb 24, 2015)

T&S mold is in stock at WSP, the info hasn't been posted yet...tap...tap...tap


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 24, 2015)

abc said:


> T&S mold is in stock at WSP, the info hasn't been posted yet...tap...tap...tap



I know, it's making me NUTS! I got the email notice it was in stock but still waiting for the details!!


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 24, 2015)

> Rhonda, the soaps are beautiful. Does is the last one a CP MP mix? If so, how did you do it? If not, what did you use for the colors? I really like them.



The last one is a CP MP mix yes  Once I had my CP in the mold - I did a basic ITP swirl for it, I melted about 6oz of my homemade M base colored it green then just did a basic drop swirl into the mold right down the middle of the CP batter. Then I grabbed my handy dandy hanger tool and just ran that thru it all once or twice. That's it


----------



## not_ally (Feb 25, 2015)

It is so pretty.  I love the translucence of the mp part, you can see it in the photo.  I am going to try it today!  Thank you for the advice, I'm sure mine will not be as nice, but it is so much fun trying.  

I emailed WSP yesterday, they responded nicely/thusly, so hopefully we will all have some fingernails left:

"Thank you for contacting WSP customer service in  regards to our products. We too have been anxiously awaiting the arrival  of the new molds! They are in our warehouse but not yet on the shelves  which should be later today. We will then be  taking them out to measure and test in our lab so we can add photos and  a description to our website. Our goal is to have this done today but I  cannot guarantee that. Please check back."


----------



## not_ally (Feb 25, 2015)

Urgh, Rhonda, my soap looks like the ugly, ugly step-sister to yours. Its big fat foot is getting nowhere near that crystal slipper.  The mp went ok, although did not put in enough, but tried doing 2 cp colors (as well as the base), and they got gloppy before I could pour. So I made it worse by sticking in the swirly tool, resulting in mixing everything up into a muddy mess.  Don't even want to give this to anyone, even though it still smells good.  

Trying again .....


----------



## dneruck (Feb 25, 2015)

WSP Tall and Skinny dimensions as seen in a reply to a question on their Facebook page: The dimensions to the tall skinny mold are: 2.5" wide, 3.5" tall, and 8" long.


----------



## not_ally (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks, D, that sounds pretty near perfect!


----------

